# Raiden Blackhawk



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

make sure you know your boot fits


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It does, thanks though.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Use them (08/09 model) with Northwave Decade SL 08/09 boots (binding size -M, boot size - 9US (42EU) fits perfectly).

Solid bindings. Great response and control. No idea about park performance (i'm new so stay away from it).
Toe strap can be use both way (like a nose cap or just above boot). Looks tough. Easy to adjust.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't ridden the blackhawks but I have a set Phantoms (Eero Etala model) from 08 that were super solid. I know they've only improved on their bindings since then so I'd say give them a shot


----------

